# dry cured bacon what cure to use?



## earpaper (Feb 22, 2013)

I don’t want to kill myself and I want to make dry cured bacon. What cure do I use? I will smoke the pork belly at the end of the dry cure process 6-8 days…..i am thinking I should use #2 with the rub than when its time for the smoker the meat will be safe for the smoking process? But as i understand cure #1 is for smoking .......?


----------



## fagesbp (Feb 22, 2013)

You will need cure #1, cure #2 is for longer term curing. Like over a month.


----------



## earpaper (Feb 22, 2013)

thank you.


----------



## rogerfee (Apr 19, 2013)

Most of the people follow these process to cure and yes most of teh smokers follow the cure #1 process.

--------------------------------

Roger Fee
Brand Manager for onesies australia
Suite 98
1A 400 King William St
Adelaide, SA 5000

http://www.zippd.com.au


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=dry+cured+bacon+


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 19, 2013)

For the first time making bacon, a suggestion would be to use some of the tried and true methods and follow them to the letter. Here are a few:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109696/bacon-cure-recipe

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/bearcarvers-smoked-bacon-step-by-step-with-qview

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108844/bacon-the-easy-way-thanks-pops-with-q-view

Cures can be dangerous if you don't use the correctly. Use the search bar a familiarize yourself about cures. It is worth the effort.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 19, 2013)

If you don't have a way to weigh the meat and the cure accurately, go with Pop's brine:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

If you do have a way to weigh the ingredients then the other methods that Woodcutter mentions are good places to start too.


----------

